# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  A lexohen mesazhet private nga stafi i Forumit Shqiptar?

## Tironcja_BLN

*Ju moderatoret a e keni mundsin te na lexoni mesazhet private ose reputacionet qe cojme?*

Do ju lutesha te jepni nje pergjigje te drejte dhe jo te thoni nuk mundemi edhe pse ju mundeni...

Falimenderit

----------


## xfiles

Une jam moderator dhe perveç IP tende tek forumi ku moderoj nuk arrij te shoh as mesazhet private dhe as reputacionet e tua, as piket e reputacionit.
Keshtu qe ta siguroj se Moderatoret nuk e kane kete mundesi.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Jo, mesazhet private nuk mund të lexohen nga stafi i forumit, qofshin ata administratorë, super moderatorë apo moderatorë.

E vetmja ndërhyrje që mund të bëjë një administrator është të pastrojë kutinë e mesazheve private por jo ti lexojë ato. Edhe në rastet kur pastron nuk zgjedh se cilin mesazh të heqë por i heq të gjithë njëherësh, pra nuk ka mundësi të shikojë se kush anëtar/e ju ka dërguar mesazhe private.


Përsa i përket reputacioneve janë të dukshme vetëm për stafin administrativ të forumit dhe jo moderatorët. Nuk keni pse të shqetësoheni nga ky fakt pasi nuk ka kohë njeri të merret e të lexojë komentet e reputacioneve. Duke mos lënë mënjanë faktin se duhet punë për të kontrolluar reputacionet e një anëtari/eje.


Gjithë të mirat.

----------

